# S20 BLACK? Is it that good?



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

What is S20 Black like for a 1 step? it says use the Blue spider Pads for harder paints. 

Whats your views guys is it any good? Is there anything better?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

As a one stepper it's very good. Obviously not as good as compounding and then refining, but S20 is a great product and normally achieves a level I'm very happy with. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Great polish imo


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Pig and a half to remove though. Set like concrete. Going to try the soft spider pad next.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the views guys. I am very tempted by this, whats it like on hard clear coat? I take it its pad dependent?

Also, any reviews? or 50/50's?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll be watching this with interest.

It's something I've been thinking about, getting this and clearing out some of the many other products I have  to standardise.

[Subscribed]


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Great one step polish , same cut as rupes UHS on hard paint in my opinion but better finish results .
Your technique is more important than the polish if you look for a good one step polish S20 black is what you look for !


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Still a good choice for soft paints?

I don't always get on with this guy's videos but this is a decent demo of S20B in challenging conditions (full Californian sun)


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Still a good choice for soft paints?
> 
> I don't always get on with this guy's videos but this is a decent demo of S20B in challenging conditions (full Californian sun)


It was that video that got me really intrested.

What are the spider pads like? I've got the white on and it's a solid as rock. Are the ones for s20 black softer?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A superb polish.

I've used it for the last 2 days on a grey Porsche 50th Anni - S20B on their black waffle finishing pad did the trick on paint that wasn't in particularly good condition, followed by Carpro Reflect on 3M black finishing pad for that extra something:thumb:

Some 50:50 shots etc on my Instagram feed.

Chris


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Is this as good as Sonax perfect finish?


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

S20 black is a very good medium polish but i don't realy like the Blue Navy spiderpad on my Duetto so i use S20 on an LC HD blue pad. Finish is good but most of the time i still Give the paint an extra finish


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Im tempted to get some. Was going to try the navy spider pads, but now I dont know 

So will this munch up defects on hard paint?


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

@Ljh1991, for defects on (realy hard) paint i use Scholl S3 but for lite swirls S20 will do fine.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyone used this on softer paint? (Toyota, metallic black) Thinking of the "honey" / orange Scholl pads, with maybe the blue Scholl for deeper marks, DAS6 Pro.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Where can I get my hands on this in Kent? I would like to have it by monday...


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

chewy_ said:


> Is this as good as Sonax perfect finish?


Better imho:thumb:



Ljh1991 said:


> Im tempted to get some. Was going to try the navy spider pads, but now I dont know
> 
> So will this munch up defects on hard paint?


The blue spider pad is really hard, I've used it once but won't use it again.
As someone else has posted I've reverted to S3 on a different pad for severe defect removal.

Chris


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

steelghost said:


> Anyone used this on softer paint? (Toyota, metallic black) Thinking of the "honey" / orange Scholl pads, with maybe the blue Scholl for deeper marks, DAS6 Pro.


Works great on white hex pad


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> Better imho:thumb:


Is the S20 liquid black in colour? I have S40 which is black in colour, but it stains all the pads.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

chewy_ said:


> Is the S20 liquid black in colour? I have S40 which is black in colour, but it stains all the pads.


Dark grey/blue sorta hue:thumb:


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> Better imho:thumb:
> 
> The blue spider pad is really hard, I've used it once but won't use it again.
> As someone else has posted I've reverted to S3 on a different pad for severe defect removal.
> ...


Thanks 

Why would you not use the navy pad again?

Also, what pad would be best with s20 black for hard paint? I only want to 1 step it.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

UF stock this. I may call them Monday morning to see if I can shoot up and grab some.


----------



## thunda (Mar 17, 2013)

is this better than UC for a 1 step or what about Chemical Guys VSS Scratch and Swirl Remover ?


----------



## Dudge77 (Jun 8, 2016)

I've just went and bought this s20 black with the black waffle finishing pads for my soft Honda paint. Do you think this will be ok? It's what's recommended by scholl for soft paint but I'm just curious to see if anyone has used this combo on the softer paint 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

As above would like to know also for Hondas 

Looks a great polish


----------



## Dudge77 (Jun 8, 2016)

Spike85 said:


> As above would like to know also for Hondas
> 
> Looks a great polish


I'm just liking the idea of it being a one stage polish. With diminishing properties. But also a bit worried it might be to harsh on the Honda paint. My paint is full of swirls, marring and bird s^*+ etching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Another question that springs to mind - if I'm looking to do an enhancement polish on a daily drive with soft paint, I want to take off the bare minimum of clearcoat that I can. If I use S20 on it, even on a finishing pad, is it still going to cut powerfully? If so I'd probably be better off with S30 or something as well....


----------



## Dudge77 (Jun 8, 2016)

steelghost said:


> Another question that springs to mind - if I'm looking to do an enhancement polish on a daily drive with soft paint, I want to take off the bare minimum of clearcoat that I can. If I use S20 on it, even on a finishing pad, is it still going to cut powerfully? If so I'd probably be better off with S30 or something as well....


I went onto the scholl concepts web page and looked up the chart for the s20 black and it paired it with their black waffle finishing pad on soft paint. So I'm imagining it will be all good. 
But and its a big BUT I'm like you unsure as to how much cut it will do as I don't want to damage clear coat and paint.

I've read on another post, can't think of which forum mind you that a dude used it on the Honda paint and it worked a treat. I've been hunting the forums trying to find him to ask a little more but for the life of me I can't find the post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

For soft jap paint, use Sonax Perfect finish and light polishing pad.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I used this combo above and it does work really well but only if the paintwork is 75-80% decent. Didn't remove the heavy swirls but took them back to a stage I was happy with for a first time DA user

Having only 98microns on my bonnet I didn't want to go anymore abrasive. If there were more I would have gone with a cutting pad or heavier polish first


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

How many microns did you take off?


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I haven't checked yet as the machine is at work , so will update Monday


----------



## Dudge77 (Jun 8, 2016)

Just got this lot delivered today so hoping for a few good days to try it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

S20 + MF pads (megus cut)on my Rupes LH21 make the diference when talk about 1 step.

This combo in medium-hard clear coats cut very well and finishing down perfect.

https://m.facebook.com/Mauri-Motor-689588047801936/


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/Mauri-Motor-689588047801936/


----------

